# Technical Difficulties



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2003)

We are experiencing some issues at the moment.  You may notice slow access, lost pages, and problems with the reported time.  This is due in part to a denial of services attack on our datacenter thats being dealt with.

We apologize for the problem.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

I can think of a few services I'd like to deny those SOBs.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2003)

For some reason, Internet Explorer seems to be having a problem where it refuses to update pages.  Times/dates and forum information doesn't change.  I've tested it using Mozilla and Netscape 4.7 and both of those browsers appear to function correctly.

Due to the DDOS attack, I'm currently unable to get to the support site for the forum software to determine if there is an incompatability issue with a recent security patch.  I will continue to look into things, and will have a fix ASAP!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2003)

Partial workaround found:  to Reload the page use CTRL-F5  (means hold down the CTRL key and hit the F5 key)

I've got tickets in to support now, so hopefully things will clear up soon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok, I think I located the problem.  If anyone is still having problems, please respond to this thread and let me know, or email webmaster@martialtalk.com

Thank you!:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 30, 2003)

All seems to be back in working order  
I was having issues last night and this morning.. But now it's fine~


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *All seems to be back in working order
> I was having issues last night and this morning.. But now it's fine~ *



Tess, That sounds soo familiar, I Was having issues and after sleep, I feel so much better. 

Seriously using I.E 6.0.2800.1106 and all is fine for me.

Thank You for the fast fixes.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 30, 2003)

Rich~!! *G*  Got me you did 

I'm using Mozilla Firebird and it's zooming along now~!


----------

